# (تنسيق المواقع) Landscap Design



## arc_fares (18 مايو 2006)

يعتبر الـ (LANDSCAPE) جزا لا يتجزا في عملية التصميم ويكتسب اهمية متزايدة يوم بعد يوم فهو نتاج للعلاقة الوثيقة بين الانسان و البيئة بكافةعناصرها ولما له من اهمية تدخل في الاطار النفسي و الاجتماعي للمستخدمين و للمجتمع ككل مع اعتبار من اهم اجزاء التصميم البيئي (ENVIRONMENTAL DESIGN).
ادعو الجميع للمشاركة بمعلوماتهم حول ( LANDSCAPING DESIGN) 
ولليوفقنا الله لما فيه الخير







و مصلحة الجميع......... 
اخوكم م/ فارس


----------



## arc_fares (18 مايو 2006)

*اليكم المزيد*


----------



## arc_fares (18 مايو 2006)




----------



## arc_fares (18 مايو 2006)

*و المزيد*


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## arc_fares (22 مايو 2006)

*و المزيد*


----------



## miro1_6 (22 مايو 2006)

رائع موضوع ممتاز....بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 مايو 2006)

حقيقى انا كنت حاسس ان المنتدى مفتقد مواضيع عن القسم ده ، مشكور ليك اخى الكريم بشده


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (22 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك معلومات جميلة في الاند سكيب 

ووجود الندرة لمثل هذه المواضيع جعلتنا نتعطش لها  

شكرا ً لك


----------



## ملاك (22 مايو 2006)

تصاميم جميلة
جزاك الله خير


----------



## milocat (22 مايو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء على نشر العلم النافع ليستفيد به الناس,
و شكرا


----------



## arc_fares (23 مايو 2006)

الاخوة: miro , mohamed ,عبد الناصر, milocat ,
بارك الله فيكم و وفقكم .........
كما تعلمون ان تنسيق الموقع ( landscaping) جزا لايتجزاء عن التصميم لاي مبنى يكمل كل منهم الاخر .
هل تطويع المحيط البيئي باستخدام الـ(landscaping ) ليلائم المبنى اولى ام تطويع المبنى ليائم محيطة هو الافضل و الاولى......... اريد رايكم


----------



## arc_fares (23 مايو 2006)

*إليكم المزيد*


----------



## arc_fares (23 مايو 2006)




----------



## لاندسكوبجي (24 مايو 2006)

يا أخي مشكووووووووووووووور على المشاريع الحلوة بصراحة
إنت 100% رهيب


----------



## arc_fares (24 مايو 2006)

لاندسكوبجي شكرا اخي العزيز على مرورك و مشاركت وبالتوفيق من الله لك وللجميع


----------



## arc_fares (24 مايو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

إليكم المزيد


----------



## meema (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الصور الرائعة,إن شاء الله كل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك 
و فى إنتظار المزيد


----------



## ArchitSayed (24 مايو 2006)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## monaliza (24 مايو 2006)

شكرآ على هذه الصور الرائعة
واتمنى لك التوفيق ..


----------



## arc_fares (25 مايو 2006)

meema ,ArchitSayed and monaliza شكرا على مروركم وكلامكم الجميل و جزاكم الله خير الجزأ


----------



## arc_fares (25 مايو 2006)

*المزيد*


----------



## مسلمة لله (25 مايو 2006)

*نجاح متميز*

جزاكم الله خيرااااااا كثيراااااااا اخ فارس
فعلا صور رائعة ومفيدة جدااااا 
تنسيق الموقع العام جزء اساسى فى المشروع لانه بيساعد على تقوية ونجاح المشروع بشكل كبير
خصوصا ان الهدف من العمارة تهيئة بيئة مريحة للانسان
اتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## arc_fares (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اختي مسلمة لله ووفقك وسدد خطاك..
من الرأي ان تنسيق المواقع ليس جزء اساسي فقط بل هو احد اركان التصميم يجب ان يعامل كا فعالية من فاعاليات التصميم ولا يعامل كأملاء فراغ فقط وان يدخل ضمن نطاق الفكرة العامة للمشروع بحيث لايصبح المبنى و الـ landscaping وكأنهم اقحموا على بعض بل يكونوا وحدة واحدة لاتتجزء
هذا رايي الخاص . 
والله الموفق.... 
اخوك م/ فارس


----------



## zeyad (25 مايو 2006)

... 

martha schwartz is my fav. l;andscape architect 

http://www.marthaschwartz.com check her site, u'll love it


----------



## rostom_designs (25 مايو 2006)

جامد جدا هذا الموضوع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 مايو 2006)

*مشاركة مني بموضوع الاخ الكريم فارس*

ايمانا مني بأهمية هذا الموضوع الذي طرحه اخونا فارس في هذا المجال فانني يشرفني ويسعدني ان اكون معه يدا بيد واقدم لكم بعض المشاركات بخصوص هذا الموضوع الحيوي


----------



## المهندسة مي (26 مايو 2006)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا ... 
أفادتنا والله .. شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mariam ID (26 مايو 2006)

صور رهيبة ومفيدة شكرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 مايو 2006)

اواصل


----------



## arc_fares (27 مايو 2006)

Dear zeyad i ilove it thanks alot 
rostom designs شكرا لك.
mariam ID و الخت المهندسة مي شكرا جزيلا 
اخي عاشق حب رسول الله لاستطيع ان اصف مدى شكري وامتناني لك ولمشاركاتك الرائعة ( في كل المواضيع ) جزاك الله خير الجزاء ... 
اتمنى من جميع الاخوة ان يدلو بدلوهم في هذا الموضوع .
و الله الموفق..
اخوكم: 
م/فارس


----------



## هيثم محمد (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي اهذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## مها سويدان (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الافاده من الموضوع


----------



## mis_moony (12 ديسمبر 2006)

rbna ykremk 3la elmawdo3 elgameed da 
astfadt mno gamed gedan
shokran


----------



## ama-nti (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الصور الرائعه


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يناير 2007)

انا عندي فعلا ملازم عن موضوع لاند سكيب بس حاليا مسلفها لناس واول لما ترجعلي ان شاء الله هرفعلكوا علي طول فيها معلومات كتير واسكتشات كنت مجمعها 
ربنا يسهل


----------



## محمد صلاح رجب (11 يناير 2007)

يا سيدي تسلم على الحاجات الحلوة دي
انا عضو جديد (مصمم عمراني)
و مهتم جدا بهذه المواضيع


----------



## alkaser88 (12 يناير 2007)

تسلم على الحاجات الحلوة


----------



## nurideen (22 يناير 2007)

*منورررررررررر جدااااااااا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك علي هذه المشاركة كنت محتاج الي هذه......


----------



## دموووع (2 أبريل 2007)

thaaaaaaanx
bgd mwdo3ak fadny gedaaaaaan
rbna ywaf2k dymn
thank u


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (2 أبريل 2007)

تسلم ايدك على هذه الباقة المتميزة وكثر الله خيرك


----------



## معماري فقط (3 أبريل 2007)

موضوع رائع شكرا لكم جميعا ً


----------



## بنت فلسطين الحرة (3 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع وعندي برنامج لتصميم land scape ان شاء الله ارسللكم اياه لاني لاحظت من خلال الصور انكم بتتعامله معاه ببساطة كبيرة مع انه العملية اعقد من هيك بكتير.


----------

